

SpaceX CEO Elon Musk suing to open up national security launches - jerryhuang100
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101614454

======
rdl
This seems odd to me -- he is suing the government to ultimately win the right
to save them money and give them better capabilities (if spacex isn't better,
the government will just stick with united, and might even get a better rate
as a result of,competitive pressure). Is it common to file civil suit against
the ultimate beneficiary to force them to do something in their own self
interest (to the detriment of a third party)?

The related example I can think of was "aerial refueling gate" with the leased
aircraft, also involving Boeing.

~~~
thomasjoulin
Government is a special entity to sue. Musk said himself, SpaceX has good
relationship with the vast majority of Air Force, it's probably some
individual that prevent the process to be more open and competitive.

~~~
rdl
In the case of the tankers, someone needed to get the USAF or DoD Office of
the Inspector General involved.

------
endlessvoid94
Does anyone have a link to the actual press conference, instead of a reporter
talking about the press conference, while it plays on MUTE in the background?
My god.

~~~
marcobooth
[http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/elon-musk-says-
spacex-f...](http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/elon-musk-says-spacex-file-
lawsuit-against-government-n89906)

